# How r these cheap Cubit Laptops??



## vishesh_p (Dec 10, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a laptop below 50k. i am living in Gujarat and recently i came across these "Cubit" Laptops which offers a configuration of 
-Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz
-4 GB DDR2 RAM
-320 GB HDD
-512 MB dedicated Nvidia 8400M Graphics Card
- 15.4'' Lcd Display with 2 mp Webcam

all this for Rs 43,100/-.This price is way below other brands in the same configuration like Dell,hp etc. I would like to discuss whether it is worth it..?? Please reply...

By the Way..Cubit is a Ahmedabad based indian company.
website: www.cubitcomputers.com


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 11, 2008)

let me check dude...i m also from a'bad ... if its real sasta..then i can think 

btw, thx for the info...

regards.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

Seems a good company from what I can see on their website(believing its is true)


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

seriously, you will get similar config from dell/HP for 2k-3k more and I do feel that they will be much more reliable.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 11, 2008)

better go for Branded one like HP/Compaq, or for cheap you can even go for HCL, Acer

even though the Cubit is good 
but in terms of after sale service and service center in other cities branded is better


----------



## vishesh_p (Dec 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> seriously, you will get similar config from dell/HP for 2k-3k more and I do feel that they will be much more reliable.



Hey!Desiibond..i dont think u r right..the same configuration in hp or dell will cost me atleast 7k more...plus the price quoted by me for that cubit laptop is inclusive of all the taxes....plus they r giving free gifts like a 2GB pendrive among other things...Please ..i want more opinions and suggestions....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

HP Pavilion DV5 -1104 TU
Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 @ 2.0GHz, Intel PM45 Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 3GB DDR2 SDRAM, 250GB SATA, 8x Double Layer LightScribe DVD Drive, 15.4" inch Wide Screen WXGA TFT Display, Brightview Technology, Stereo Speakrs, 1.3 Megapixel Integrated Web camara 5 in 1 Media Reader, 56k Modem, NIC, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, Bluetooth 2.0, S-video TV Out, IEEE 1394, 3 USB 2.0, eSATA, FPR, HDMI, Windows Vista Home Premium Edition.( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 47650/- (inclusive of all taxes) at computer warehouse bangalore. 

The price is more or less the same for Dell Inspiron 1525.

And guess what, they come with Microsoft Vista inbuilt, much much much much much better support and build quality, lot more knowledged professionals in customer care seats. Assurance that the laptop will be reliable.

When you are putting 50k, why do you want to go for cheapo product, product that you are not sure how safe is.

If you are looking for Indian make, check HCL laptops.

*www.hclleaptops.in/products/product_detail.aspx?ID=67 for 38k


----------



## vishesh_p (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Desiibond !!the configuration quoted by u doesn't include a 512 MB graphics card..which that cubit laptop does include...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

do you really think that 8400GS is a mainstream graphics card??? And do you really think that having a 512MB RAM for 8400GS makes lot of difference???

*cgi.ebay.in/NEW-DUAL-SIM-WORKING-S...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318

This one's price is around 6k and it has lot of features that none of the standard brands does not have. But that doesn't mean that you can go ahead and buy this phone.

And you are paying 50k for a laptop. Yes. I agree that Dell and HP and a little bit costly when compared to the local made cheapo grade laptops. But they are wortht the price. 

I seriously doubt that 512MB dedicated ram for 8400GS. AFAIK, 8400GS holds a maximum of 256Mb memory.

PS: Just my suggestion. I would sacrifice 8400GS for a better brand/make.

one more: HP-Pavilion dv6767TX Thrive Edition for less than 50k with 8400GS card.


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 12, 2008)

i think u can have better chance to buy in crismas... if u got some US contacts.... bcs there will be much much cheaper offers on Digicams,lappies etc...

regards.


----------

